# Kicking off first testE/Dbol cycle...



## bccs (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright I'm starting my first cycle on saturday so here it goes...

Age: 22
Height: 6 foot
Weight: 210 lbs
Bench max: 290 lbs
Squat max: 365 lbs

I began lifting weights when I was a freshmen in college over 3 years ago.  When I started I weighted 135lbs and benched that if I was lucky.  I have been training hard ever since then and have gained 75lbs while still maintaining some ab definition.  It is great, everyone knows me as the skinny kid that got ripped.  Now going into my last semester of senior year and want to go out with a bang. the cycle looks like this.

Test E: wk 1-10 @ 500mg/week
Dbol:    wk 1-4  @ 30mg/day
HCG:    wk 3-12 @ 250iu every 4 day
A-Dex:  wk 3-12 @ .5 EOD
I have nolva on hand just in case

PCT will be clomid starting week 13 dosed 100/50/50/25

I am looking to get at least over 230 lbs and add 50-60lbs on my bench and squat. I will post some pics as soon as I get a chance to take some.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck with your first cycle. Welcome to the world of AAS.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 15, 2010)

20lb thats a big goal.
Better get your diet ready.
Good luck with cycle.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good. I was in a similar boat. I weighed 130 lbs when I started lifting when I was 21. I'm only about 182 lbs now but I remember using 35 lb dumbells on the decline bench when I started. People who haven't seen me since then tell me I look like a completely different person, even before I used aas. But I'm 30 now and will be 31 soon.


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good to me. I wouldn't do arimdiex though unless my goal is to keep water to a minimum. I like being bloated. It gives me more strength and I gain more weight from that. Keep your diet clean, train hard, you should get 20 lbs.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 15, 2010)

This is almost the same cycle I have going right now. Check out my log. Good luck. That first pin is always a little sketchy.


----------



## bccs (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm kinda looking forward to the first pin but at the same time I'm nervous as shit...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd use .5 of the adex ED starting on day 1, but that's just me.


----------



## bccs (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a pic before I was lifting


----------



## aja44 (Dec 15, 2010)

I would recommend you start your Adex in week 1 and run it EOD at .5mg.  Since its your first cycle, you dont want to take chances with any sides.  I would also recommend you take your HCG twice a week on the days before you pin your test.  So if your pinning 250mg Monday and Thursday, you should take your HCG on Sunday and Wed.

I would also recommend running your Dbol at the end of your cycle.  Start with the Test so you see how it reacts with your body.  Start the Dbol in week 9 and run it right up till your PCT.  The half life is 6 hours so you can start PCT the next day after taking last dose.


----------



## theryano (Dec 16, 2010)

I like this cycle...im looking for one my self and i think i might have just found it..thanks bro


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 16, 2010)

Man I know you don't want to hear it but you should really try to get your diet right and train natty for a while. Unless you've made some progress since your picture.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 16, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Man I know you don't want to hear it but you should really try to get your diet right and train natty for a while. Unless you've made some progress since your picture.


 
If I read his first post correctly, he's 75lbs. heavier than that picture.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 16, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> If I read his first post correctly, he's 75lbs. heavier than that picture.




thats how I read it


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 16, 2010)

My bad. Then post an up to date pic!


----------



## bccs (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm taking more pics tonight...Just did the first shot, actually the fiancee did it, I just couldn't bring myself to do the first one.  It went well, the thigh is a little sore now but I am reading that that is to be expected...


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 18, 2010)

bccs said:


> I'm taking more pics tonight...Just did the first shot, actually the fiancee did it, I just couldn't bring myself to do the first one. It went well, the thigh is a little sore now but I am reading that that is to be expected...


 

That's awsome that your fiance' is down w/ gear. She's a keeper.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2010)

bccs said:


> I'm taking more pics tonight...Just did the first shot, actually the fiancee did it, I just couldn't bring myself to do the first one. It went well, the thigh is a little sore now but I am reading that that is to be expected...


 

Do the quad shots yourself man. Leave the glute shots for her. Tell her to massage it out afterwards too. 

Yeah it'll be sore for a couple days. Just like a bruise. At first you think god damnit but as time goes on you will like it.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 18, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> That's awsome that your fiance' is down w/ gear. She's a keeper.


  No doubt.. im not so lucky LOl 
  keep us updated post some recent photos


----------



## bccs (Dec 19, 2010)

Alright, here are some pics from tonight...weighting 210ish


----------



## tomy2 (Dec 19, 2010)

good luck dude .

i started same as ur cycle last week .. 

how is dbol by the way ? kinda mekes u feel solid . isn't it ?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 19, 2010)

tomy2 said:


> good luck dude .
> 
> i started same as ur cycle last week ..
> 
> how is dbol by the way ? kinda mekes u feel solid . isn't it ?


 

Some users consider D-bol nectar from the steroid gods.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 19, 2010)

looking good bro got a good base keep us posted


----------



## bccs (Dec 20, 2010)

I've only been on the Dbol for 2 days so I haven't really felt much yet, I maybe got a little better pump in the gym last night but thats it really, but i'm not really expecting anything yet.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 20, 2010)

Interested in seeing results.

Post up some more pics once you finish the Dbol
Then again on week 8 and then at the end.

Whats your diet looking like ?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck bro. That's a nice cycle you put together. Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2010)

nice 1st cycle, looks like you got it all laid out . . +1 on the dbol pictures


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

bccs said:


> I've only been on the Dbol for 2 days so I haven't really felt much yet, I maybe got a little better pump in the gym last night but thats it really, but i'm not really expecting anything yet.


 

I'm on day 11 and sweet jeebus. Just get ready to hold on.


----------



## Fordf150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Subbed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bccs (Dec 20, 2010)

So I didn't get to the gym tonight, there was a carbon monoxide leak at work but everyone was ok but I was left with a raging headache that is still lingering...I'll have to make it up tomorrow...My leg is still a little sore from the shot saturday night but only when I stretch it, I cant even feel it when I walk.


----------



## bccs (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, it day 4 and I just did my second shot, I cant feel anything where I did the first one anymore...I'm definitely felling the Dbol now, I was more out of breath tonight in the gym and also had the best pump of my life.  The weights dont feel much lighter yet but that will come, I haven't weighed myself yet, but my fiance said I am starting to look bigger...


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

Bro by day 4 you should have put at least 1 pound. I usually gain one pound a day from dbol, even since the beginning. Mainly from my diet probably. Check your diet bro, don't waste your gear.


----------



## bccs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have definitely gained some weight, I just have not stepped on a scale to see exactly how much...I'm eating around 5k calories a day


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

bccs said:


> I have definitely gained some weight, I just have not stepped on a scale to see exactly how much...I'm eating around 5k calories a day



That's good bro. However I would have recommended to start upping your calories gradually. When I did my first cycle I started too heavy on the food and I ended up having to eat over 6000 calories to put on extra weight. It was just too much food and I felt like throwing up all day. I did it tho. The second time I started with 4200 and I went up 100 calories a week.


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 23, 2010)

awesome bro! wish you the best of luck on gettin them 20lbs.


----------



## bccs (Dec 23, 2010)

So I'm feeling pretty crappy today, no fever but i have had a mild headache and no appetite all day.  I just did the second shot last night, I hope this is just the test flu and I'm not really sick.  Does anyone else feel like this at the beginning of a cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 23, 2010)

I was fine.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 23, 2010)

Never happened to me either. Make sure your gear is legit. And careful not to inject into a vein


----------



## bccs (Dec 26, 2010)

Day 8

I did the third shot last night. I weighed in at 214 this morning so im up about 5lbs so far. strength is starting to increase, I preacher curled 115 for 10 reps on friday, I have never done more than 100 for 8.


----------



## bccs (Dec 29, 2010)

Day 11

Did back and bi's today, again got a great pump.  I did bench yesterday and improved by 15 lbs, so strength is increasing well.


----------



## bccs (Jan 10, 2011)

Day 21

Strength and size are both coming on fast.  I bench 300 for 3 reps and I weighed in at 221 tonight.  So far I am very pleased with the gains and have no side effects so far.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 10, 2011)

bccs said:


> So I'm feeling pretty crappy today, no fever but i have had a mild headache and no appetite all day.  I just did the second shot last night, I hope this is just the test flu and I'm not really sick.  Does anyone else feel like this at the beginning of a cycle.



Dude its been three weeks since your pose, you're not in the beginning of your cycle anymore. You're more around the middle of it. And I would get checked bro. Its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## bccs (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm fine now, the headaches only lasted for a few days but now I feel great...that test is something


----------



## Hell (Jan 10, 2011)

bccs said:


> Day 21
> 
> Strength and size are both coming on fast.  I bench 300 for 3 reps and I weighed in at 221 tonight.  So far I am very pleased with the gains and have no side effects so far.



Hell Yea man!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 10, 2011)

I replied to your post from dec 25, my bad.


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 10, 2011)

what brand dbol do u have?


----------



## bccs (Jan 11, 2011)

GP, those tiny pink pills are amazing


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hell said:


> Hell Yea man!!


great progress


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 11, 2011)

wat lot do u have?


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 11, 2011)

gp dbol what lot number?


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 11, 2011)

subbed


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Gp test also?


----------



## bccs (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah the test is GP as well...I don't know the lot number for the Dbol, I already tossed the packet...


----------



## bccs (Jan 24, 2011)

Alright, halfway point...I just started week 6 and things are starting to happen.  I did chest tonight and benched 3 plates for the first time, I weighed in at 223 also.  I dropped some weight after coming off the Dbol a week ago but that seem to be coming back now.  I was kinda feeling like the test was underdosed as I really stalled after the Dbol but now I'm thinking its G2G, I dont know, I guess i'll see how the rest of the cycle goes before I pass my judgement on it.


----------



## bccs (Jan 26, 2011)

I decided to do my last shot in the pec and so far it has been the easiest site yet.  I had no soreness this morning from it and it was painless, Im definatly going to do the next shot in the other one.


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 26, 2011)

whats the lot number on the GP test? im curious becuz i have GP test also which i got recently.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my god. Pec shots on the first cycle? You're crazy bro.


----------



## endurance724 (Feb 15, 2011)

hows cycle coming along?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 16, 2011)

bccs said:


> Alright, halfway point...I just started week 6 and things are starting to happen. I did chest tonight and benched 3 plates for the first time, I weighed in at 223 also. I dropped some weight after coming off the Dbol a week ago but that seem to be coming back now. I was kinda feeling like the test was underdosed as I really stalled after the Dbol but now I'm thinking its G2G, I dont know, I guess i'll see how the rest of the cycle goes before I pass my judgement on it.


 Youa re at week 9 or 10 now - post up some pics so that we can see the progress.


----------

